
Causes of Death - antouank
http://flowingdata.com/2016/01/05/causes-of-death/
======
Jach
Would really prefer the data as an overlapping plot, or a stacked bar chart, I
hate stacked area charts even though I admit they're sexier than the other
two...

If you're not saddened enough, the rate of death for all causes is 1.8 people
per second. SENS loves donations. ([http://www.sens.org](http://www.sens.org))

------
stared
I find this remark strange:

> 3\. I thought about filters for sex and race at the same time, so that you
> could compare say, black female versus black male. But I liked the
> simplicity of one filter at a time better.

First, I got surprised why setting ethnicity erases sex.

Second, morality varies a lot with sex. So putting in the same basket male and
female is, at best, trashing important information.

------
anoplus
I hope investors and entrepreneurs look at this data and use it as a guide for
determining the purpose of innovation. Another interesting data we don't see
is - The most common cause of SUFFERING, which should also appeal to the
industry I hope.

------
JoeAltmaier
Maybe per-capita rates would be more informative. Using percentages makes it
appear some causes decrease in our 20's. When really, 20-year-olds die more
than other people (from accidents) and the other stay about the same.

------
FreedomToCreate
Interesting to see the difference between males and females, especially when
young. Looks like we should all be trying to maintain and strong circulatory
system for our later years.

------
transfire
If we could just find a way to create a better artificial respiratory system.

~~~
nitin_flanker
And a promising & affordable cure for cancer too. I don't know where we have
reached on that.

------
icc97
80% of 20 year old males who die, die from 'External Causes'. That's just mad.

~~~
remarkEon
Realize that the y-axis represents a percentage, and as such it follows that
if you die at such a young age it is much more likely it is from an external
cause (gun violence, suicide, car accident, etc) than a health condition such
as cancer.

